# GetRabbit mini farms



## JaxBirchmuck (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone use these?
Pros?
Cons?
Issues?

Waiting on a repy back on costs, just trying to get set up with the best I can.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

JaxBirchmuck said:
			
		

> Anyone use these?
> Pros?
> Cons?
> Issues?
> ...


Heard that name before on another thread.  FarmerGuru had it posted on his website.  He didn't know much about it because he raises chickens.  I don't know what the pros or cons are because I haven't continued my research on it.  Hope you get some replies.  Still curious myself.


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2011)

...What are you asking about...?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> ...What are you asking about...?


GetRabbit mini farms is a system to raise meat rabbits.  That's what I got out of the article posted by FarmGuru (think I got it right this time).  Living quarters and outside quarters.  But never found out exactly what it all entailed.  How the system actually works.  I think the OP is asking if anyone has used this system?


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohhh, well that makes more sense then. Hahah.

Website has no images or prices, nada. So what is it, just a piece of paper w/a bunch of how-to's?

You are basically just letting the rabbits live on grass and on the land, no? It gave me no info. 



I've been looking at http://www.polyfacefarms.com/, planing on how to make this work for our farm.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw a video about it on their website and it almost makes me want to raise meat rabbits...but I dont believe in eating rabbits so that wont work.  It looks very cool, though Im not sure how I could manage 400 rabbits. I cant even tell my REWs or my chins apart.


----------



## JaxBirchmuck (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking at the website they show two different types of 'enclosures'. 
My question is has any one used them?
The units look to be some type of either wood or composite wood with wooden slats for flooring.
Knowing that wood and urine is not good to say the least I was wondering if any one had success with this type of flooring compared to wire mesh. It seems like it would be more easy on the feet, but a lot more clean up? Reading all of the issues with wire mesh flooring an alternative option would be intersting to look into.
The watering and hay system seems straight forward and well thought out, but the pictures do not show nests or pellet feeders. Bigger concern is how does it keep the doe(s) from the male(s) and how to allow the male(s) access to the doe(s). 

Thank You
kathy


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

Ill do some more research and let you know what I find out.


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2011)

JaxBirchmuck said:
			
		

> Looking at the website they show two different types of 'enclosures'.
> My question is has any one used them?
> The units look to be some type of either wood or composite wood with wooden slats for flooring.
> Knowing that wood and urine is not good to say the least I was wondering if any one had success with this type of flooring compared to wire mesh. It seems like it would be more easy on the feet, but a lot more clean up? Reading all of the issues with wire mesh flooring an alternative option would be intersting to look into.
> ...


Sounds just like the Polyface cages. Theirs open from the top, pellets are on the wire, water is usually not needed to refill, since grass is very moist and they eat less pellets. The mom goes into a cage for kindling and once the babies are 6wks they go out onto the grass to grow and then be slaughtered 12-14wks. I'm guessing you can breed in the grass tractor, in a cage or on a table. 

I'm not seeing any pictures of the "GetRabbit mini farms", but it shouldn't be much different from Polyface and making them shouldn't be too hard. 

The wood slats do bother me. Some say it's to keep grass up, others say its to keep the rabbits from digging out. When I make mine, I will use 2x3in wire for the bottom. So they can eat the grass and be closer to the cooler ground. Growers and adults shouldn't be able to escape, 10lbs meat rabbits that is.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

From the model they are showing in the video, it just looks like stacks of all wire cages that are about 3X3 split into sections. A living space and 2 nesting spaces. This allows 2 does to be in the same cage and have kits at the same time.


----------



## GetRabbit (May 10, 2012)

You can check the new website www.getrabbit.eu
We are just looking for new distributors and each region will have the pricelist.


----------



## terri9630 (May 10, 2012)

I just looked over the link posted.  Lots of mistakes or miss info in there.  Rabbits don't have hatches, kits don't stay in the nest for over 21 days....  Stuff like that.  Then there is the shared nest box for 2 does to share. Don't think that will work well.  I also don't see how food will "stagnate" in the stomach if the rabbit is fed only twice a day.  The food will digest the same regardless of how often they are fed.


----------



## GetRabbit (May 17, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I just looked over the link posted.  Lots of mistakes or miss info in there.  Rabbits don't have hatches, kits don't stay in the nest for over 21 days....  Stuff like that.  Then there is the shared nest box for 2 does to share. Don't think that will work well.  I also don't see how food will "stagnate" in the stomach if the rabbit is fed only twice a day.  The food will digest the same regardless of how often they are fed.


The technology is proved in practice. 
Kits do stay in nest for so long if they are let to. The shared nest works perfectly.
If rabbit is fed twice a day, he doesn't grow that fast and big. Even more, the rabbit eats most at night time, that is why it should have food for 24/7. Rabbit's stomach doesn't has muscles as people's or other animals, that is why only new food pushes the old one out from it. I hope that i answered at least some of your questions.

Have a good day!


----------

